
Overly Attached Girlfriend Is Quitting YouTube to Care for Her Mental Health - ProAm
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cUfEfCSQBts
======
ProAm
Really interesting watch. She was one of the social media viral hits that
seemed to handle her fame well. It was a good watch and touched on the reality
of things in a social media world.

